# Who Else makes a Car Garage Motorhome other than Frankia?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Does anyone know of a manufacturer that makes a car garage similar to this ?

TM


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi,

Concorde - try the Southdowns website.

Very expensive!

Regards,
John

here

or

here


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Phoenix


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi,

RS Motorhomes.

I'm also pretty sure that I have seen a number of US RVs with car sized garages - Toy Haulers.


Regards,
John


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Carthago Liner 82Q. Saw it at the Dusseldorf show with a Fiat 500 up its rear end. The rear exit angle is a bit of a worry though. 8O

http://www.carthago.com/en/models/t...r-4/fahrzeug/liner-82-q-pkw-1.html?no_cache=1



















Pete


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

We saw this one in France 4 years ago. No idea what sort it was but it looked quite practical and not terribly large. Maybe the main bed was above the garage, hence the raised roof level. The car that emerged from within was a four-door hatch. I was impressed! :roll: :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*liners*

I found This.

But at 12 ton and 10.68 meters, a tad big!

If only they made it with a slide out.

TM


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi,

Not a slide out - but a loft!!!!


Regards,
John


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Or these 5th wheelers with garage and slideouts...

OTT?

Regards,
John


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*options*



peejay said:


> Carthago Liner 82Q. Saw it at the Dusseldorf show with a Fiat 500 up its rear end. The rear exit angle is a bit of a worry though. 8O
> 
> http://www.carthago.com/en/models/t...r-4/fahrzeug/liner-82-q-pkw-1.html?no_cache=1
> 
> ...


Like the options list

7 Litre, 6 Cylinder Engine with a 12 Speed Automatic Gearbox.

TM


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Garage Motorhome*

Hi Trev,

This company do lots of different versions.

You've probably seen the one on Top Gear which had the car between the front and rear axles.

The one pitched next to us in Sicily is the one in the brochure with the matching Smart car which was driven on to the rear ramp and then a remote control pulled the ramp and car inside where it shared the garage with washing machine and tumble dryer.

The owner kept telling us it was a bargain at 1 million Euros.

Volkner Mobil

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Here you can se how to not do it:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Vario mobil.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Here's one we saw at Honfleur Sept 2011


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry don't know why the photo is blue but if you click on it it is ok.

Jan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Carthago*

They all look good.

I think the Mann Chassis would be best.

Just too expensive.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Money*

Narrowed it down. Would fit on the drive, suit our needs, could get a car to fit.

If it had a slide out, that would make it perfect.

But this is the model I shall be seeking...........

Here


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Looks a cracker Trev but you would have to take advantage of the 8800kg option to give a decent payload.

Paul.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Money*



coppo said:


> Looks a cracker Trev but you would have to take advantage of the 8800kg option to give a decent payload.
> 
> Paul.


Oh, I forgot to add, we can't afford it.

But I have found an older model, manual, only fits a smart car in. £80k.

TM


----------

